# Max Towing Limits



## schmad (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a 99 Ford Expedition 5.4 L with a max tow rating of 7,500 lbs.  The GCWR is 13,000 lbs.  I just bought a 2007 Surveyor 304 travel trailer that weighs 6560 dry with all options and dealer add ons.  My expedition weighs 6,020 lbs with all my travel trailer goodies.  IE sheets, blankets, chairs, silverware, everything that will go in my new travel trailer is in my expedition.  If I add my wife, kids and bikes the GCWR is 13,340 lbs.  How significant is it being a little over (340 lbs) the GCWR for your tow vehicle?  My expediton was full of gas when I weighed it too.  I feel confident this is a very accurate weight assessment 13,340 lbs.  I have thought about moving up to an Excursion, but I need some advice.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: Max Towing Limits

If I am correct in that your trailer is 30' long, you are asking for trouble.  Even if your Expedition can move it, you have a very short wheelbase compaired to the trailer and that is a recipe for disaster.  IF the trailer starts swaying, your Explorer does not have the weight to hold it in the road.  The Excursion is a lot longer and would be MUCH safer.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: Max Towing Limits

Agree with GTS


----------



## schmad (Aug 10, 2006)

Re: Max Towing Limits

Thanks for your reply.  You did mention I had an Explorer, but I have an Expedition instead.  The WB is 119 on the 99 Ford Expedition. 

Does that change your opinion?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 10, 2006)

Re: Max Towing Limits

Sorry I misread that.  Wow

I would say a 30' trailer with an Expedition would be max.  I owned a '98 for a while and took a 29' to the Smokies.  I did not have a sway control and regreted it.  I was swaying bad when a tractor trailer would pass.  Did not enjoy our trip at all.  So, if you do decide to use it, make sure you set it up with load leveling and sway control.


----------



## schmad (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: Max Towing Limits

I plan on going with the Equalizer 4 point sway weight distributing hitch.  I had one of these with my previous TT and it pulled like a dream.  

Thanks for your advice.  I am going to give the Expedition a shot and if I feel I am not in control, I don't want to put my family in danger.  I will go with the Excursion.


----------

